# Hệ thống cơ khí > Vít me, thanh răng, ray trượt, trục trượt, vòng bi, gối đở... >  Tư vấn trục Z máy cnc mini

## HĐình Tâm

mình cần tư vấn làm trục z hành trình ~200mm.(loại kinh phí hạn hẹp) máy để khắc gỗ

----------


## GORLAK

Đang có đây bác, hành trình 200 vitme THK

----------


## HĐình Tâm

> Đang có đây bác, hành trình 200 vitme THK


chi tiết như nào bác...
phụ kiện đi kèm như đai ốc Bk BF... giá cả

----------


## GORLAK

bác liên hệ trực tiếp nhé,tại đang làm không có onl trả lời được,số điện thoại dưới chữ ký 0907 217 485

----------

